# Antideppressants and probiotocs



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

I don't really know too much about probiotics and if they actually fix IBS-D which is what I have....bad, but I heard that it was something to try. I know there are a bunch of kinds, so I will have to research which ones to take for severe diarrhea and bloating, majority brought on by my anxiety disorder. Anyways, I've had IBS-D since I was a kid, and it has gotten a lot worse lately from stress. My gastrologist prescribed me Nortriptyline or Pamelor, an antidepressant. I didn't know it was an antidepressant till I looked up. She said it would desensitize the nerves from my intestines to my brain... and that should harden my stool more. But the side effect on the meds is constipation...which I am going through now. It's like the same feeling as diarrhea, but its harder, and I'm actually feeling a blockage in my lower right side of my intestines. Will anti diarrhea probiotics (if th at exists) make it worse? Does it constipate you? And is it bad to mix with his type of antidepressant?


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

dreday said:


> My gastrologist prescribed me Nortriptyline or Pamelor, an antidepressant. I didn't know it was an antidepressant till I looked up. She said it would desensitize the nerves from my intestines to my brain... and that should harden my stool more. But the side effect on the meds is constipation...which I am going through now. It's like the same feeling as diarrhea, but its harder, and I'm actually feeling a blockage in my lower right side of my intestines. Will anti diarrhea probiotics (if th at exists) make it worse? Does it constipate you? And is it bad to mix with his type of antidepressant?


This was the same lie and deception my doctors told me that got me started me on antidepressants. This must be the new method doctors use to get people hooked on medications.Nortriptyline made me extremely constipated, fat and gassy. It made my condition 100 times worse. The higher the dosage the worse my symptoms became. Little did I know that the doctors were giving me the brush off?I was never given antispasmodics. When I asked about them I was told they did not exist for my condition. Antispasmodics are far more effective to directly relax the smooth muscles of the intestines. Antispasmodics have been in existence for over 100 years.I do not know why I fell for this deception. I was so desperate to stop passing gas I would have taken anything.Thank you so much for sharing your story with us. My heart goes out to you. It is hard having an embarrassing condition and fighting doctors at the same time.We have to keep searching for doctors who are interested in helping usI am so very thankful for this forum. The information here has improved my life.


----------

